# ?Front Suspension?



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

I am a 60 year old ATV newbie (so please be patient with and kind to me)!!

Never thought I would own any motorized vehicle smaller than an F-150, but I purchased a used 2005 Bombardier Traxter 650 automatic last August. Had 52 hours and 600 miles on it.............and the price was right at $4K. Like new, camo, and not a scratch on it.

I've pretty much got everything figured out, but need some advice on 2 items. Don't want to go to the dealer....too much $$$,

1) I put a plow on it in November..worked great so far this winter and I love it. When I lift the plow (winch) the front end drops about 3-4 inches. Rear shocks are adjustable, so no problem with them. What can *I* do to stiffen up the front end? I'd sure appreciate some advice on the least expensive (*and a simple, do it yourself job*) method to remedy the situation.

2). I have the oil and air filters. Manual calls for 5W-40 oil (engine and transmission share the same oil). I'm getting conflicting reports on the brand and weight I should use. Many are telling me to go to 0W-40......will that hurt the engine if it calls for 5W-40? What is a good type and brand to use.....something I can pickup on-line as opposed to going to a dealer (again, its the dealer $$$).

Web links would be greatly appreciated as well as the advice..............and I thank any and all in advance for any help those of you with experience can offer.

Steve


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

www.atvoffroad.net michigan based club with lots of info...
www.highlifter.com nationwide website
www.atvfrontier.com " "


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

remember those blocks you could buy back in the day for sagging springs on trucks/cars etc...wonder if they still make those and if that might help


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

It does not matter what ''brand'' Oil you use as long as you follow the API ratings in the Owners Manual that comes with your ATV. For example, many Bombardier ATVs come with a API rating of SG SH or SJ...This really means you can use any brand oil you want as long as the rating ON THE CAN states that the oil is of the correct rating that it calls for in your owners manual..SO, first thing you need to do is to look in your Owners manual and find out WHAT API rating is for YOUR specific ATV.All oil cans show the API rating of their oil on the label in fine print.I would definately look for a fully synthetic oil instead of Petrolium based oil though.Just make sure you get the RIGHT API rating..

In the Winter months, it is best to use the 0W-40 oil.. This just basically means that at start-up when the engine is fully cold, your oil is at a 0W consistancy instead of a 5W, better for start-ups in cold weather..As the engine warms up, the oils consistancy gets thicker and goes to a thicker consistancy of 40..

Front suspension? Im going to pay my friend Jeff a phone call and see if you can do what I did with the front springs on my 2006 Can Am 800cc..I added a once inch plumbing spacer under the front springs. Works like a charm and only cost about 10 bucks.Im just not remembering your model real well,therefore I'll check with Jeff and get back with you.

Camodiak gave you very good advice with those web-sites too.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

CAMODIAK: Looked on the websites you listed and came up with this: 

http://atvfrontier.com/Forums/viewtopic/p=16080.html

It address the exact question I asked, but for the year 2003. The post on Dec 10 states that BRP makes a specific easy-on, easy-off part to address this problem for plows (take it off in the summer).

I went to the BRP website and looked for a part, but those schematics are all greek to me.

Also discusses making a part out of PVC (beyond me).

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.

MUDDY4LIFE: Thank you for the oil info. Would it hurt to leave the 0W-0 in during the summer? My manual says 5W-40 all year long.

Steve


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Steve,
the only thing I get concerned about running 5w-40 oil in ALL year is that you have a longer ''warm-up'' time in the VERY cold weather..Your model makes it a little worse because you dont have electronic fuel injection,so you'll have to baby sit your choke for awhile longer during cold starts in the really cold weather. 

As long as you dont mind a few extra minutes of warm-up time, its perfectly ok to run the 5w-40 ALL year long.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Your plow problem is easy to fix with "high lifter springs" http://www.jrgraham.com/jrgc/hsrun.exe/webapps/jrg/aplusweb.htx;start=HS_home

Now...... making the fix isn't quite as easy! I just put a set of *"high lifter" springs* on the front of my 2002 Polaris Sportsman. When I lift the plow now, the front end drops about 1/4" or less.
I'm not at all familiar with your quad, but for a Polaris with "on demand" hubs, I've got to be quite the expert. At least on my machine.
I originallly had the same problem with my front end dropping. I purchased the high lifter springs from jrgraham for about $80. Putting them on wasn't the easiest and *you NEED HELP doing it*. I had to take my front end apart, starting with the wheels, rotars, hubs, A-arms, etc. Even with the current springs that you have, you somehow have to compress them. You don't want to just remove the nut and have them fly someplace or hurt someone. *BE EXACTLY CONFIDENT how you take your machine apart and KNOW that you can reassemble it*. (more on this later)
Putting on the high lifter springs was the difficult part. _They require a lot of compression, it isn't easy and it can't be done by hand_. A regular spring compressor won't work. At least not in my case as the springs are over the front shocks.
We used a couple heavy bars, one which laid length wise under the quad and one that crossed it and was under the tires. We then used the winch on the quad to compress the springs enough to get the nuts on.
Slow work..... but we got it done. Mine is the second quad we have done this to.
Now, as I said about reassemble....:sad: We made a mistake with mine and didn't get the armature aligned properly. I do not have right front engagement and tore up the armature and roller cage. I ordered the parts last week from the dealer and should have them by Tuesday.
If you don't want to go to the high lifter springs, which add about 100# lift to the front, they do sell just a heavy duty spring.
I highly suggest you have a repair manual for specific torques!
Operation will seem quite different to. You'll be able to raise your plow higher also.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Forgot to mention another thing that you could do. Go to www.cyclecountry.com and look under plow accessories. They have a down force rod that you could use. It will help to push up the front, while holding down the plow. I'd have to look, but I think it has 150# of downforce.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

MUDDY4LIFE said:


> Steve,
> the only thing I get concerned about running 5w-40 oil in ALL year is that you have a longer ''warm-up'' time in the VERY cold weather..Your model makes it a little worse because you dont have electronic fuel injection,so you'll have to baby sit your choke for awhile longer during cold starts in the really cold weather.
> 
> As long as you dont mind a few extra minutes of warm-up time, its perfectly ok to run the 5w-40 ALL year long.


M4L--

Yup, familiar with babying the choke and warmup time in the cold weather. I was aware it does not have EFI.

I am not even sure they had the 0W-40 in 2005? I take your answer to mean that I should *NOT* use 0W-40 all year.

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

ENCORE said:


> Forgot to mention another thing that you could do. Go to www.cyclecountry.com and look under plow accessories. They have a down force rod that you could use. It will help to push up the front, while holding down the plow. I'd have to look, but I think it has 150# of downforce.


ENCORE--

Not what I need--quad does lift up with plow lowered. I notice in their video that the front of the quad still drops when the plow is raised.

I checked the springs (high lifter) out from your previous post--nothing for CanAm or Bombardier..........so I am out of luck there.

Thanks for the suggestions....much appreciated.

Steve


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

Polaris uses struts, Bombardier does not..I have no doubt that putting on the new springs on the Polaris was quite a challenge. This should not be nearly as tough on a ATV that does not use struts.

Steve,
as long as you dont mind a longer warm-up time, 5w-40 would be just fine ALL year long..Just make SURE you get an oil with the correct API rating as per your Owners manual.


----------



## catman04 (Jan 20, 2009)

Steve, I have a 2004 arctic cat 500 and run amsoil 0w40 synthetic in it year round without any problems.
You can e-mail amsoil and tell them what atv you have and they will tell you what oil they would reccomend.
Hope this helps.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

If you could check part numbers and compare them to the 800 CanAm. If the part numbers were the same (what chance?) high lifter makes a spring for a couple machines http://www.highlifter.com/categorie...P+High+Capacity+Springs:+Front+&+Rear+Springs


----------



## ramrod (Jan 20, 2006)

Ditto on the Amsoil 0w40 synthetic year round. 2003 Yamaha Grizzly 660. Started using it immediately after break-in period. 2300 miles and no problems.


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

My quad drops an inch or two in the front when I lift the plow. Is this hurting anything? I have an Arctic Cat with high ground clearence and adjustable springs.


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

BAGMAN,
It does'nt hurt a thing..However, if I were you, I take those adjustable pre-load springs and tighten them up about 2 notches for the winter months while you are using the plow.

HINT*
Jack up the front end just so the front tires are ''just'' off the ground.This will take the load off the front springs and make turning the pre-load springs MUCH easier.

Good Luck.


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks Muddy, I just started plowing with it and didn't want to screw something up.


----------



## murph1 (Sep 20, 2005)

I didn't like how my honda rancher dropped down when i lifted the plow...I made 3/4" blocks to go under my spring.....they "preloaded" the compression of the front springs, and now the rancher does not drop half as much as it used to...they even seem to make the bike more stabil wheeling on the trails...The hondas do not have an adjustable spring.
These blocks are doing the same thing as the adjustable springs except for the fact that once they are installed they are installed,you have to disassemble the shock to take them out,but I'm sure you would leave them in as I have...(no problems)

they are pretty easy to make...round stock the o.d. of your spring...drill out a hole in the center slightly larger than the stem of the shock...then cut, from center the same size opening to the outside of the "block"..then use a press to install on the shock...I'll try to post a picture..
I think mine cost around 10 bucks for material...

And they look factory installed, no hack job...
Try and look up spacers for a coil spring on a jeep and you will kind of get an idea of what they will look like...but more of a permanant install..

Murph


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

CAMODIAK said:


> www.atvoffroad.net michigan based club with lots of info...
> www.highlifter.com nationwide website
> www.atvfrontier.com " "


Joined the first one (www.atvoffroad.net) a few days ago. Nice site and thanks for pointing me there.

I did find out that BRP (Can-Am/Bombardier) does make a device that is easy on-off for the front shocks..now if I can get a part number or website to find that part. I searched BRP website to no avail.

High lifter DOES NOT make replacement parts for my model of ATV.

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Well the ATV forum guys directed me towards the correct part (BRP # 715500032), but it is discontinued, and I've contacted 2 local dealers and 4 on the internet without any success.........they all tell me it is discontinued and they can not find or get it anywhere.

Anyone got any ideas?

Steve


----------

